# is msc cs through lateral entry valid for foreign jobs



## deepaksharma19_1 (Jun 11, 2011)

is msc cs through lateral entry valid for foreign jobs


----------



## Garbage (Jun 11, 2011)

M.Sc. degree is valid for most of the valid jobs AFAIK. Many companies consider M.Sc. equivalent to MS.


----------

